# Fatty's Book Of Life ''To The Fridge And Beyond''



## C3p0 (Apr 14, 2013)

About me. Im 27, 6'4, 290lbs as of this morning 15-16% bodyfat. 

Been natural my entire life. Started serious bodybuilding freshman year of high school. I went to a rough school and lived in a rough area and bodybuilding my way of being respected and not victimized. Back then it was a way of life but its become an art to me and I love it. My fitness goal is to go pro next year or the year after. Enough about me. First Cycle:

Weeks 1-5 600mg test cyp a week. Split up and taken Sunday and Wednesday. 
Weeks 6-8 750mg test E a week. Split for Sun and Wed.

If I feel any sides coming on I'll take Adex .5 EOD for a week probably. Ill check in every week and let you all know whats up. First injection while I was nervous as shit was painless and super smooth. Kind of shocked at how easy it is.

PCT is gonna be
Adex at .5 mg E3D weeks 9 and 10
clomid at 50mg a day for 2-3 weeks starting at week 11.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome and SUBBED IN


----------



## cube789 (Apr 15, 2013)

I remember my first pin 
hit a blood vessel and injected fast, passed out for a few seconds and came crying to IM for advice lol


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 15, 2013)

wow, That's one helluva first inject experience! Way to push through and not be a quitter

Mine was smooth as silk


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 15, 2013)

I paid a few extra dollars for higher end needles. I grew up around a guy that used to pin himself too much in the same spot I kind of have a fear of having big red open wounds like he had. My thigh is sore where I injected but seems fine. My pump in the gym this morning was nuts. I havent been pumped like that since I was a kid. 

I do Monday - Chest/bis. No set amount of sets I just work out until I cant even lift light weight for more than a few reps. Usually 10ish sets.
Tuesday -  upper legs. Squats, leg press, butt machine, quad extensions, ham curls, abductors and adductors. Sometimes Ill jump back on the squat when Im done just to check if I have any ATP left that needs to be destroyed. 
Wednesday - abs and calves. I do like 10 sets of abs random things. Then get on the calves and do like 15-20 sets with almost no break between light weight 20ish reps. Ive tried a trillion things to make my calves grow. Overtraining the fuck out of them swells them up. Theyre rarely not sore from the previous week. It hurts and I can feel the pain exciting the hell out of my brain stem but I just keep going. 
Thursday - back. hardcore of course
Friday - shoulders/tris. I do a shitload of shoulder sets and some varied light weight high rep heavy weight medium rep tri work outs.

I rarely do the same work out twice. Calves are the only muscle that gets the same treatment week to week. I always had stupid calves but now theyre thick and getting bigger.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 15, 2013)

GOOD WORK!

Add some photos ;-)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

remember to EAT. 
remember to drink way more water then you think you need.
remember that your going to be horny all the time.  get a girlfriend maybe 2 or 3 and some maybe some porn.
oh yeah and EAT


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> remember to EAT.
> remember to drink way more water then you think you need.
> remember that your going to be horny all the time.  get a girlfriend maybe 2 or 3 and some maybe some porn.
> oh yeah and EAT




I woke up this morning and stretched and groin started to cramp. Thats very unusual to me I drink a lot. But gonna have to up that. Maybe get some gatorade. Ive been insatiably hungry too. Eating like a mad man.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

I think you are experiencing a placebo effect. Test with long esters such as e or c don't even really kick in fully for about 4-5 wks. You will for sure notice when it really does. If you wanted to you can even go get blood test to check the quality of your gear.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 16, 2013)

No one mentioned that his cycle is too short; 12 weeks minimum with long ester test.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

oufinny said:


> No one mentioned that his cycle is too short; 12 weeks minimum with long ester test.



Plus his pct  looks like shit... I always run mine at higher doses than that


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yates did 5 week cycles I dont subscribe to the idea that you need to do anything for X amount of time. And tests start working as soon as theyre in you. The logic of it taking 4-5 weeks to kick in just doesnt compute. Cyp is done in like 6 days. What you take the first 2 weeks wont even be in your system the 4th week. Am I right? Im curious why people think tests dont work almost immediately. Not trying to be condescending. I really am curious. Itd be the only drug Ive ever heard of that you have to wait weeks for an effect. A guy that sort of mentored me growing up put on size week 1 and a lot of size week 2 of his cycles. And if everything goes well I likely will do 10-12 weeks. PCT amounts are mostly based on blood tests. You dont want to destroy all your estrogen if you dont have to. So planning on that.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2013)

I run 8-10 week cycles and prefer them over longer ones, every single time I don't care if it's long esther or not.  I feel effects of the injection in the first week every time I always have. After 8 weeks the dosage for test MUST increase for continued gains, "homeostasis" state is a factor at this point.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

If you an immediate test boost then you should use prop/tne . The reason cyp/e take longer to work is because of the esters. Pct= post cycle therapy not an ai. Clomid is not an ai it will help restart your natural test. *Short Esters
 Positives
 *Quicker clearance time -- if you have a bad reaction, it will be out of your system far sooner than longer esters, good for trying new steroids
 *Quicker onset -- no need to frontload, begin taking effect 3-4x sooner than longer esters
 *Usually less estrogen/DHT related side effects such as bloat, male pattern baldness, and androgenic sides like deeper voice
 *Best for PCT, easier to know when to begin PCT due to shorter half-lives

 Negatives
 *More frequent injections -- every other day and every day injects
 *Most people report shorter esters being more painful, could just be brand specific, as I know theres some human grade test prop thats painless

 Thats the general rundown, im a fan for shorter esters, but theyre definetly not for the needle-phobes.

 Common Short Ester Gear
 - Testosterone Propionate/Suspension
 - Stanozolol (winstrol)
 - Nandrolone Phenylproptionate (NPP)
 - Trenbolone Acetate (fina)
 - Drostanolone Proptionate (masteron)

 Common Long Ester Gear
 - Testosterone Enanthate/Cypionate/Decanoate/Undecanoate
 - Trenbolone Enanthate/Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (parabolan)
 - Boldenone Undecylenate (equipoise)
 - Nandrolone Decanoate (Deca-Durabolin)Clomid (Clomiphine citrate)*

Feb 21, 2009
Tags:*Chemical profile of the steroid compound Clomid*

,*clomiphine citrate*

,*estrogen levels*

,*gynocomastia*

,*performance enhancing drugs*

,*post-cycle therapy*

,*steroid cycle*

,*testosterone levels*


Clomid was one of the original drugs used in post-cycle-therapy to stave off gynocomastia and raise the body?s natural testosterone levels. There are some side effects involved with heavy prolonged use, such as vision problems, and there are more effective substances on the market that do the same thing, but Clomid is still an effective and inexpensive compound for any athlete?s post-cycle-therapy.



Clomid? is the commonly referenced brand name for the drug clomiphene citrate. It is not an anabolic steroid, but a prescription drug generally prescribed to women as a fertility aid. This is due to the fact that clomiphene citrate shows a pronounced ability to stimulate ovulation. This is accomplished by blocking/minimizing the effects of estrogen in the body. To be more specific Clomid is chemically a synthetic estrogen with both agonist/antagonist properties, and is very similar in structure and action to Nolvadex. In certain target tissues it can block the ability of estrogen to bind with its corresponding receptor. Its clinical use is therefore to oppose the negative feedback of estrogens on the hypothalamic-pituitary-ovarian axis, which enhances the release of LH and FSH. This of course can help to induce ovulation.
For athletic purposes, Clomid does not offer a tremendous benefit to women. In men however, the elevation in both follicle stimulating hormone and (primarily) luteinizing hormone will cause natural testosterone production to increase. This effect is especially beneficial to the athlete at the conclusion of a steroid cycle when endogenous testosterone levels are depressed. If endogenous testosterone levels are not brought beck to normal, a dramatic loss in size and strength is likely to occur once the anabolics have been removed. This is due to the fact that without testosterone (or other androgens), the catabolic hormone cortisol becomes the dominant force affecting muscle protein synthesis (quickly bringing about a catabolic metabolism). Often referred to as the post-steroid crash, it can quickly eat up much of your newly acquired muscle. Clomid can play a crucial role in preventing this crash in athletic performance. As for women, the only real use for Clomid is the possible management of endogenous estrogen levels near contest time. This can increase fat loss and muscularity, particularly in female trouble areas such as this hips and thighs. Clomid however often produces troubling side effects in women (discussed below), and is likewise not in very high demand among this group of athletes.
Male users generally find that a daily intake of 50-100 mg (1-2 tablets) over a four to six week period will bring testosterone production back to an acceptable level. A very common regime of dosing is; 300 md/day 1, 100 mg/day for days 2-11, and 50 mg/day for days 12-21. This raise in testosterone should occur slowly but evenly throughout the period of intake. Since an immediate boost in testosterone is often desirable, many prefer to combine Clomid with HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) for the first week or two after the steroids have been removed. The kick-start from HCG also helps to restore the normal ability for the testes to respond to endogenous LH, which may be hindered for some time after the cycle is ended due to a prolonged state of inactivity. Once the HCG is stopped, the user continues treatment with Clomid alone. HCG should not be used for longer than two or three weeks though, as the resulting increased testosterone and estrogen levels may again initiate negative feedback inhibition at the hypothalamus. When planning your ancillary drug program, it is also important to remember that injectable steroids can stay active for a long duration. Using ancillary drugs the first week after a long acting injectable like Sustanon has been stopped may prove to be wholly ineffective. Instead, the athlete should wait for two to three weeks, to a point where androgen levels will be diminishing. Here the body will be primed and ready to restore testosterone production.
Clomid and HCG are also occasionally used periodically during a steroid cycle, in an effort to prevent natural testosterone levels from diminishing. In many instances this practice can prove difficult however, especially when using strong androgens for longer periods of time. There is also no exact method for using the two drugs in this manner. Some have experimented by periodically administering small doses of HCG along with one or two tablets of Clomid, perhaps for a few days at a stretch followed by a longer break. An on/off schedule would be implemented; for fear that this combination may lose some effectiveness if used continuously for this purpose. This method of intake may prove to be effective, although it is really much more feasible to stimulate testosterone production after the cycle than to try and maintain it for the long duration during.
In addition to helping with the post-cycle testosterone crash, this drug can also help with elevated estrogen levels during a steroid cycle. A high estrogen bevel puts an athlete in serious risk of developing gynecomastia, which is an obvious unwanted side effect. With the intake of Clomid, the athlete can hopefully reduce his risk for developing gynecomastia. The estrogen ?blocking? properties of Clomid appear to be slightly weaker than Nolvadex in comparison however, which is why it is not usually thought of as an equal substitute for estrogen maintenance. Of course both drugs have similar actions in the body. and are relatively interchangeable for this purpose. Clomid can likewise also be used as a maintenance anti-estrogen throughout the duration of steroid cycle with good confidence, just as is done with Nolvadex. In most instances this will prove equally sufficient, the drug effectively minimizing the activity of estrogen in the body and warding off gyno and excess water/fat retention. Unfortunately just as with Nolvadex this is not always the case however, and many find it necessary to addition another anti-estrogenic drug. The most common adjunct is Proviron, an oral DHT used to competitively lower aromatase activity and raise the androgen to estrogen ratio. The Clomid/Nolvadex and Proviron combination is extremely effective, although we could alternately replace them both with a more specific aromatase inhibitor such as Arimidex,Femara, or Aromasin. While stronger at combating estrogen in most cases, these drugs are also typically much more costly.
As for toxicity and side effects, Clomid is considered a very safe drug. Bodybuilders seldom report any problems, but listed possible side effects do include hot flashes, nausea, dizziness, headaches and temporarily blurred vision. Such side effects usually only appear in females however, as they feel the effects of estrogen manipulation much more readily than men. While female athletes can clearly gain some benefit from this substance, estrogen manipulation is probably not the most comfortable way to go about cutting up. Should it still be used for such purposed and side effects do become pronounced, the drug of course is to be discontinued and (at least) a break taken from it.
Clomiphene citrate is widely available on the black market in a variety of brand names as well as generic tabs and liquid versions.

No Comments, Comment or Ping
Comments are closed.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sinus infection has thrown a wrench in my gears a little. But I can force feed myself through a headache ha. Other than that things are going well. Havent seen much change at all. I think Ive lost a tiny bit of body fat and hardened up a little. Weight is about the same. My weight fluctuates a lot it seems.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 22, 2013)

Its weird I dont feel much different. Im still just as sore as I used to be. I might recover like 10-20% faster but its not like I feel better by the end of the day like some people make you believe doing 2 a days and shit. My girl says I look bigger but I dont feel much different. Its definitely working though I can tell my muscles are tighter and firmer. I get a much better pump than I used to. I dont feel like some super human but I do feel the same way I did bodybuilding as a teenager. Hopefully the effectiveness increases or at the least stays the same. I imagine I can put on some weight and recomp my body a little to have more muscle and lower bodyfat. I took a .5mg of adex last week to combat some puffyness but that was probably a bad idea it helped a little with the puffyness but made me feel lethargic and weak as hell. I need my estrogen. The puffyness subsided anyways its gone now. I have a little acne on my chest but other than that no sides.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Still going strong. Libido is about the same as it was prior to taking anything. I had some serious sexsomnia the other night and banged my girl in my sleep. I only remember it really vaguely like a dream. Shes been supportive but now shes really supportive ha. She was emailing me all day from work loving me. I can tell my muscles are a lot tighter. Ive been able to take really good naps during the day and my sleeping has been a little better also waking up earlier due to hunger. 

My weight is 297-299lbs and my bodyfat has dropped a couple percent. Ive probably put on like 2-4lbs of muscle 4-10lbs of water/glycogen retention and lost 5-6lbs of fat. Just guesses of course. My legs have swelled up a pretty lot. My sweat pants are about to be tight and my glutes have gotten a lot bigger. Im a white boy with a big ass ha. Ive been craving turkey sandwiches non stop so Im killing a bunch of them a day. Probably eating 4-4500 calories a day. I probably couldnt stomach too much more. The most I can eat is 5k calories a day. I just dont have any appetite and food makes me sick beyond that. Im sure I have a slow metabolism.

Oh also wanted to mention crazy shoulder pain. Ive read a thousand times it hurts like hell in your shoulder but wtf...it hurt starting like an hour after still does 3 days later. I think Im gonna stick to both quads and both glutes. Not gonna be thrilled about the glute pain but whatever. Ill do it after legs day. Quad pain is minimal.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 26, 2013)

F'ing PIP in my shoulder has kept me out of the gym today and yesterday. And its PIP from an injection 5 days ago. Its just now starting to get better. The other day I couldnt even lift my arm. Cant put 300mg of test cyp into a newby delt.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you tried ventral glutes yet?  Between them, dorsal glutes, and quads you can exclude any other sites unless you're going with ED pinning.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 26, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> Have you tried ventral glutes yet?  Between them, dorsal glutes, and quads you can exclude any other sites unless you're going with ED pinning.



No not yet. I sit all day for work I thought itd be better to have the pain in my shoulder rather than my glutes. But glutes are the target in the future. Delts suck.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

Vent glutes are my first spot i pinned definitely my fav spot to pin


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 26, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Vent glutes are my first spot i pinned definitely my fav spot to pin



Yea thats next. Gotta read up on it.


----------



## larry79 (Apr 26, 2013)

I tried online but i could never figure out how to find my Vent Glute.
So I learned to use delt, chest, ass, and quads.



longworthb said:


> Vent glutes are my first spot i pinned definitely my fav spot to pin


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 26, 2013)

larry79 said:


> I tried online but i could never figure out how to find my Vent Glute.
> So I learned to use delt, chest, ass, and quads.



If I do delt again itll have to be a very low amount.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 29, 2013)

Start of week #3. Feel strong. Feel really good. PIP in my shoulder went away, took 7 days. My weight is still high 290's. Got a good back workout today. No sides, no acne, no puffyness. My libido is probably a bit higher than normal. My girl keeps asking me if my dick hurts because of how hard my erections are ha. Sperm count is probably 1/2 of what it used to be. Other than that going strong. Test Cyp is low gonna switch to Test E or Sust. Can do T400 or Sust 250. Both are supposed to hurt like hell but...Those are the options.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Can do T400 or Sust 250. Both are supposed to hurt like hell but...Those are the options.



Sack the fuck up!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 29, 2013)

*A long time natural's first cycle.*

^ this


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sack the fuck up!




Yessir!


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 30, 2013)

Some faggot threatened to ban me for a post I put up. I dont put up with that shit. Im done here Im not coming back good luck to you guys. Peace. I wouldnt care but he grabbed a random rule that didnt apply at all to try to boss me around. If the mods here are that much of cunts...fuck em I'll go somewhere else.


----------



## Drew83 (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't let one stupid thing cause you to run off. Test should be setting in now.


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2013)

lmao @ 290 15 % bf


----------



## C3p0 (May 14, 2013)

Hey [SIL] aka tiny, Im 308lbs and probably 12% bodyfat now. When Im in the gym its like watching a pro's workout video in the mirror  Did chest and tris today and its fucking sick how big im getting. All eyes are on me when I walk around.


----------



## cube789 (May 14, 2013)

nob off fatty


----------



## C3p0 (May 29, 2013)

About done. Stagnant at 310lbs. Big as a house. Legs are sickly big now. When Im at the gym and theyre pumped up it reminds me of a pic I saw of Lee Priest in the offseason on legs day. My glutes probably had the nicest development along with my quads. A little in delts. Not much for arms. A little in chest. Traps got a ton bigger. Balls didnt shrink at all. Next time Im thinking like a gram of sust a week for 5 or 6 weeks. I quit gaining after 5 weeks I think. But it seems like even though I wasnt getting bigger muscle maturity was advancing and some of those small muscles were getting bigger. So thats the end of this post. A couple more days, I think a week, and Im done. And to all my haters...love ya. Oh and one more thing. I took that pic for a chic I met. I dont flex in pics I send to chics. Its pathetic to me. So thats relaxing just positioning my arm up a little to push the delts up.


----------



## C3p0 (May 29, 2013)

looking at lee priest pics found this. Couple more years Ill be as developed. Size isnt really the issue.


----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2013)

easily 30-40% bodyfat
you are delusional


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

Dude you're just fat and bloated


----------



## C3p0 (May 30, 2013)

cube789 said:


> easily 30-40% bodyfat
> you are delusional




Dont know why I came back. I knew the responses were going to be absolutely retarded. People on the internet dont know shit about bodybuilding. If they did they wouldnt be forum rats. But I have vascularity on my obliques, chest, shoulders, traps, quads, calves, triceps. Probably 15%. But whatever. This is what I expected. And why I dont hang out on here. Idiots. Keep taking your oral trens and thinking youre big because you have 5% bodyfat at 150lbs and can deadlift a kagillion pounds. You'll never be big or bigger than me. And I take solace in the fact I could grab you by the back of the neck and pin you down over a table and hold you with one arm and do all the work with my other hand to get your pants off and my dick out and wreck your asshole. Just a little pussy bottom bitch to me. Worst part is youd probably be blowing up my phone wanting more after.


----------



## keith1569 (May 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude you're just fat and bloated



Seriously... No gear needed.. Just a good diet


----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Dont know why I came back. I knew the responses were going to be absolutely retarded. People on the internet dont know shit about bodybuilding. If they did they wouldnt be forum rats. But I have vascularity on my obliques, chest, shoulders, traps, quads, calves, triceps. Probably 15%. But whatever. This is what I expected. And why I dont hang out on here. Idiots. Keep taking your oral trens and thinking youre big because you have 5% bodyfat at 150lbs and can deadlift a kagillion pounds. You'll never be big or bigger than me. And I take solace in the fact I could grab you by the back of the neck and pin you down over a table and hold you with one arm and do all the work with my other hand to get your pants off and my dick out and wreck your asshole. Just a little pussy bottom bitch to me. Worst part is youd probably be blowing up my phone wanting more after.



dude you are seriously gay
& still fat
post a frontal so we can see those moobs


----------



## C3p0 (May 30, 2013)

cube789 said:


> dude you are seriously gay
> & still fat
> post a frontal so we can see those moobs




Im done appeasing to some hack forum. Ive been calling forum rats "the internet army of bodybuilding" for years. You guys think low bodyfat and big deadlifts means something. I can do one set of stiff leg deadlifts with 90lbs and get more out of it than any forum rat can with a whole day of 500+lb deadlifts.  I do love how everyone stays super small because theyre afraid to get their bodyfat in the double digits. You do know that real bodybuilders dont look like they do at a comp year round dont you. The top level guys dont have to put on much bodyfat because theyre already as big as theyre going to get. But the current Mr. O puts on a pretty lot of bodyfat every year. So whatever. I dont know why I wrote this. Everyone is going to keep up with their deadlift and shoulder press only routines and try to be pretty year round. Guys who need to look like underwear models to get girls... I dont need bodybuilding for pussy. In fact, when I didnt bodybuild, I got a lot more pussy. So if youre bodybuilding for any other reason than for the love of bodybuilding youre wasting your time and just need to work on your lady pleasing skills. I guess it doesnt help if youre a manlet, balding, and borderline retarded....Im still laughing at 30-40% bodyfat. So I would go from 310lbs to 210lbs for a competition? My god....I tried weighing 200lbs to compete in surfing but couldnt get below 210lbs. And that was starving myself and looking like hell. 30-40%....Why do people come on these bodybuilding sites? Who cares I guess.


----------



## dave 236 (May 30, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Dont know why I came back. I knew the responses were going to be absolutely retarded. People on the internet dont know shit about bodybuilding. If they did they wouldnt be forum rats. But I have vascularity on my obliques, chest, shoulders, traps, quads, calves, triceps. Probably 15%. But whatever. This is what I expected. And why I dont hang out on here. Idiots. Keep taking your oral trens and thinking youre big because you have 5% bodyfat at 150lbs and can deadlift a kagillion pounds. You'll never be big or bigger than me. And I take solace in the fact I could grab you by the back of the neck and pin you down over a table and hold you with one arm and do all the work with my other hand to get your pants off and my dick out and wreck your asshole. Just a little pussy bottom bitch to me. Worst part is youd probably be blowing up my phone wanting more after.



If thats you in that picture you dont have vascular anything short of your eyes. You call forum rats delusional? Keep LHJO to Lee Priest photos and pretending were confused. Of and good one about all the pussy you get...we believe you.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube789 (May 31, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Im done appeasing to some hack forum. Ive been calling forum rats "the internet army of bodybuilding" for years. You guys think low bodyfat and big deadlifts means something. I can do one set of stiff leg deadlifts with 90lbs and get more out of it than any forum rat can with a whole day of 500+lb deadlifts. I do love how everyone stays super small because theyre afraid to get their bodyfat in the double digits. You do know that real bodybuilders dont look like they do at a comp year round dont you. The top level guys dont have to put on much bodyfat because theyre already as big as theyre going to get. But the current Mr. O puts on a pretty lot of bodyfat every year. So whatever. I dont know why I wrote this. Everyone is going to keep up with their deadlift and shoulder press only routines and try to be pretty year round. Guys who need to look like underwear models to get girls... I dont need bodybuilding for pussy. In fact, when I didnt bodybuild, I got a lot more pussy. So if youre bodybuilding for any other reason than for the love of bodybuilding youre wasting your time and just need to work on your lady pleasing skills. I guess it doesnt help if youre a manlet, balding, and borderline retarded....Im still laughing at 30-40% bodyfat. So I would go from 310lbs to 210lbs for a competition? My god....I tried weighing 200lbs to compete in surfing but couldnt get below 210lbs. And that was starving myself and looking like hell. 30-40%....Why do people come on these bodybuilding sites? Who cares I guess.




show us your tits !


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 5, 2013)

cube789 said:


> show us your tits !



haha, but seriously i think the overweight guy in the pics is fucking with everyone, he cant be serious, i look far bigger and have more definition and i haven't even ran a cycle yet


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> haha, but seriously i think the overweight guy in the pics is fucking with everyone, he cant be serious, i look far bigger and have more definition and i haven't even ran a cycle yet



Pics or GTFO


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Pics or GTFO


check my avatar thats me about 3 months back, theres also another one of me and my girl in my photos


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 6, 2013)

file://localhost/Users/mattmackenzie/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library.photolibrary/Masters/2012/11/13/20121113-135052/IMG_1326.JPG


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 7, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> haha, but seriously i think the overweight guy in the pics is fucking with everyone, he cant be serious, i look far bigger and have more definition and i haven't even ran a cycle yet




Lmfao youre goddamn tiny. My forearm is considerably bigger than my 5'8 160lb girlfriends head. My forearms alone are like 17 inches. You dont really know how big I am from pics. If I was standing next to someone youd see. If I was flexing youd see. My bodyfat is awesome. My stomach is flat when I sit and you can see all the muscles moving around in my upper thighs when I flex them around. I hear EVERY day from random people Im the biggest person theyve ever seen. Anyways. Im done with my cycle. Am 310lbs. I dont forsee myself losing any weight. Taking some DAA to grow my balls back. They only shrunk down a little but DAA makes my nuts swollen like tennis balls. Taking .5mg of adex every other day for probably a week to curb potential gyno. Will probably take clomid in a week for a week or two. Thats questionable though. I dont see the purpose of taking anti estrogens and fucking up my chemicals if my sperm count, libido, and testicle size are all great. I didnt "shut down" like people say they do. I think anyone who "shuts down" didnt have shit to start with. Its been 3 days and my dick is still rock solid and I cant keep my mouth off my girls big ass lactating tits. Oh I should mention I switched to test prop and tren a a few weeks ago. Took 350mg of each a week. Never got any sides. Slept great, no acne, cant stop sweating though. The sustanon I think was bunk or massively underdosed and wanted to save the other stuff I have. So this sees out my thread. Im OCD about finishing shit. Not that anyone gives a fuck. Natural guys at 5'8 and 190lbs at the same or more bodyfat think theyre bigger than me at 6'4 and 310+ lbs so whatever. If any of you ever see me around or at comps dont talk to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Lmfao!


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 8, 2013)

What a dumbass!
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 8, 2013)

Fail!


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 8, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Lmfao youre goddamn tiny. My forearm is considerably bigger than my 5'8 160lb girlfriends head. My forearms alone are like 17 inches. You dont really know how big I am from pics. If I was standing next to someone youd see. If I was flexing youd see. My bodyfat is awesome. My stomach is flat when I sit and you can see all the muscles moving around in my upper thighs when I flex them around. *I hear EVERY day from random people Im the biggest person theyve ever seen Anyways*. Im done with my cycle. Am 310lbs. I dont forsee myself losing any weight. Taking some DAA to grow my balls back. They only shrunk down a little but DAA makes my nuts swollen like tennis balls. Taking .5mg of adex every other day for probably a week to curb potential gyno. Will probably take clomid in a week for a week or two. Thats questionable though. I dont see the purpose of taking anti estrogens and fucking up my chemicals if my sperm count, libido, and testicle size are all great. I didnt "shut down" like people say they do. I think anyone who "shuts down" didnt have shit to start with. Its been 3 days and my dick is still rock solid and I cant keep my mouth off my girls big ass lactating tits. Oh I should mention I switched to test prop and tren a a few weeks ago. Took 350mg of each a week. Never got any sides. Slept great, no acne, cant stop sweating though. The sustanon I think was bunk or massively underdosed and wanted to save the other stuff I have. So this sees out my thread. Im OCD about finishing shit. Not that anyone gives a fuck. Natural guys at 5'8 and 190lbs at the same or more bodyfat think theyre bigger than me at 6'4 and 310+ lbs so whatever. If any of you ever see me around or at comps dont talk to me.


HAHA You are the biggest person they've seen, your fat as fuck, dude i have no problem with my size im sporting 18in arms and imo thats not bad for having never run a cycle yet especially because my waist is still around 29in unlike you, you look like that fat bitch jared from subway, try the turkey on wheat, i hear its low carbs haha


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 10, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> HAHA You are the biggest person they've seen, your fat as fuck, dude i have no problem with my size im sporting 18in arms and imo thats not bad for having never run a cycle yet especially because my waist is still around 29in unlike you, you look like that fat bitch jared from subway, try the turkey on wheat, i hear its low carbs haha




Eh youll never be anything. You wont even still be bodybuilding in a few years. Im a year back into bodybuilding. After 5 years out and a half dozen injuries in that time. Ive put on about 100lbs of muscle in that year. When i was your age I was at like 5 or 6% bodyfat naturally at 280lbs. Of course I was at it for 7 years by the time I was 21. You dont have the genetics for it. You never will. I do though. In another year I forsee myself being about 340lbs with 12-18% bodyfat. My comp weight right now would probably be 270-280lbs. Not entirely sure though. Plan on getting that comp weight to over 300 in the next couple years. Funny thing is that doesnt even sound hard to me. I did a very light cycle and put on 20lbs and didnt shut down or anything. In fact my sex drive has skyrocketed now that my own testosterone has taken back over and my girlfriend sucks on my nuts for about 10 minutes every few hours. Her kinkyness is driving me insane. She likes me to cum on her pussy and suck her tits. Then she rubs my cum all over her pussy and masturbates with it and she just has these awesome long convulsive orgasms. But Im sure if that borderline lesbian girlfriend of yours likes those nasty ass tattoos all over your tiny self she'll love my tall tan tattoo free body. Send her my way. Ill open her up for you. Then when I send her back to you she'll be so hot and kinky and nympho'd out your testosterone can rise up and put some size on you.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 10, 2013)

I do love how everyone talking shit to me looks like an underwear model in their avatar. I dont know why you guys would be so full of jealousy and hatred to someone whose actually big. Is it because you want to be big? When I was thin and athletic I could get ANY girl I wanted. Being a monster now I scare off chics. You just have to accept your genetics. If you cant be big you arent missing out on much. Theres no money in bodybuilding. If youre doing it for anything other than a love of bodybuilding youre wasting your time. If youre doing it for girls youre an absolute moron because ALL girls like athletic looking guys only some like big muscle freaks. I love surfing. Im too big to ever surf on a shortboard. Im not all broken up about it on a surf forum hating on little people who can shortboard. Im not hating on tiny little jockey's on a horse racing forum because I cant ever be one. You guys need to just grow up. Accept what you are. And find a proper hobby for yourself. If you look like an underwear model an anabolics forum is the LAST place youd ever want to be. None of you guys will ever need, get anything out of, or find any happiness in anabolics. You just dont have the genetics for bodybuilding. Modern bodybuilding is too competitive for the people who arent natural freaks to even consider participating. I'll post a pic of me taken about march of last year. 5 years out of the gym. Literally only surfing and working I was bigger and more fit than 90% of you. Even anabolic users. Theres no way to show you how big I really am unless you were standing next to me. And Im not gonna throw up a bunch of pics of me on here on a thread about anabolics because I plan on going somewhere with competitive bodybuilding. Anyways....I feel like this is going to fall on dead ears. This is kind of a therapy for me though. Talking shit and proving wrong a bunch of internet bodybuilders.


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 10, 2013)

haha dude is this candid camera because i feel like this is a big prank haha, you cant be serious. but good luck man i wish you the best, plus i herd that dove shampoo is always looking for plus sized models haha


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 10, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> haha dude is this candid camera because i feel like this is a big prank haha, you cant be serious. but good luck man i wish you the best, plus i herd that dove shampoo is always looking for plus sized models haha




You can be mad I was bigger and leaner than you not even going to a gym. I can look at you right now and tell you your genetics suck. You drink too much, care about all the wrong shit, miss too many meals, and dont know crap about bodybuilding. Go to college, get a degree. Be happy doing something else. Hating on me is going to be a waste of your energy and youre going to feel the same in the end. And that goes to all the rest of you too. You can call bodybuilders "fat" all you want. Youre not a bodybuilder.


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 10, 2013)

hahah bro your not a bodybuilder quit dreaming, maybe try a different routine other than arms every day. haha maybe hit some quads, hams, calves, abs, forearms, traps, chest, back, shoulders and whatever other muscles you've neglected in your pursuit of being fat and out of shape, this is my last response on the subject of you and your delusions of bodybuilding, good luck in life bro like i said dove shampoo always needs plus sized models haha.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 10, 2013)

You dont know wtf youre talking about. The only thing that I really need help with is hamstrings. And theyre getting thrown in on shoulders day as well as legs day now. And theyre not small. My quads and glutes are just so big the hams need to be bigger. Everything else progresses every day. Looking forward to taking time off cycling. I feel like I have more energy now that Im off. Gonna go sort of heavy now too. Gonna get off the 20 for everything routine and do sets of 20, sets of 16, and sets of 12 so I can do some heavier weight. Not that you guys give a shit about anything but bodyfat. Like any bodybuilder cant drop off a ton of fat in 2 weeks from a diet change and adding cardio. In fact I just eat cleaner and less for a few days and notice a lot of change. But whatever. I dont give a shit about having abs when Im trying to get bigger. Nasser was good at that. Didnt live past middle age either. Im not gonna go nuts with clen and other bullshit year round to look pretty for underwear models and wannabes on a forum. Half melted organs and dying at 47 isnt worth it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

Lmfao!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 11, 2013)

all this talk but still no sign of tit pics


----------



## cube789 (Jun 11, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You dont know wtf youre talking about. The only thing that I really need help with is hamstrings. And theyre getting thrown in on shoulders day as well as legs day now. And theyre not small. My quads and glutes are just so big the hams need to be bigger. Everything else progresses every day. Looking forward to taking time off cycling. I feel like I have more energy now that Im off. Gonna go sort of heavy now too. Gonna get off the 20 for everything routine and do sets of 20, sets of 16, and sets of 12 so I can do some heavier weight. Not that you guys give a shit about anything but bodyfat. Like any bodybuilder cant drop off a ton of fat in 2 weeks from a diet change and adding cardio. In fact I just eat cleaner and less for a few days and notice a lot of change. But whatever. I dont give a shit about having abs when Im trying to get bigger. Nasser was good at that. Didnt live past middle age either. Im not gonna go nuts with clen and other bullshit year round to look pretty for underwear models and wannabes on a forum. Half melted organs and dying at 47 isnt worth it.



I dont know why you came back


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


> all this talk but still no sign of tit pics



hes such a tease haha


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 14, 2013)

I should just turn this into a log of all the daily comments and questions from people on how big I am. The day I wrote the last post I went to Costco. Kid at the cash register was like wow youre big and asked me for advice on how to be bigger. I told him to eat more, be consistent with everything, and learn as much as he can. Another older guy employee came over to join in on the conversation he was into bodybuilding in the 80s. Went to the pool the other day. When I was drying off a couple who I sort of know, have talked to them before, commented on how big my traps are. The dude was like what do you do, youre huge? I was like work and work out. The girl wanted to know all about my legs routine. I taught her what jefferson squats were. At the gym yesterday I was doing cable rows next to a trainer and the guy he was training. I overhead him say something like "you know I was feeling confident and big and then a guy like this comes and does sets next to me and it just goes away".  Thicker black girl who works at the front desk at the gym wanted to know all about my story at the gym yesterday too. She was like why are you that big, did you play college football or something? haha. So everyone in real life either admires me or wants to learn from me. Everyone on a forum talks shit and doesnt listen to a damn thing. All you guys want to see is some man tits. Which I dont have. I have an upper chest that any dude would kill for. And my lower chest is coming along super nice. Oh. Went to the gym I was going to a few months ago, same corporate gym just different part of town, since I moved across town. My friend wanted to go to a class there. A guy at the front desk was shocked at how much bigger Ive gotten since he last saw me. Wow theres even more too now that Im thinking about it. You guys enjoy yourselfs. Youll see plenty of pics of me when I go pro.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 14, 2013)

I wish you guys could be me for a day. Youd realize how pathetic I think you guys are when Im leg pressing 1200lbs 16x because it feels light while half the gym watches me. Its such a confidence booster for people who do bodybuilding to talk shit and be jealous and everyone I run into admire me. All eyes are on me when I do my sets. Curious if your mothers even look at you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

You're a god. Post moar pics!


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sure thing. Do you like how thick I am? Got the length to go with it too. Got some pussy juice on my pubes on that one. My girl rode me and got me fucking solid as hell and wanted a pic of it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

You're too hairy for my tastes. Lay a great terd thou!


----------



## flex365 (Jun 15, 2013)

your dog sure seems to be excited! I hope somebody bans you.


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 15, 2013)

lol i see a boner a poo and a frightened dog lol i sure hope hes not screwing his dog then making it watch him take shits


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 16, 2013)

What is it not possible to get banned here? Im shocked this is still up haha.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> What is it not possible to get banned here? Im shocked this is still up haha.



You posted cawk pics. You'll be a mod soon.


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2013)

How did i miss this thread?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How did i miss this thread?



It was tucked away in the journal section where you don't venture


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

I clearly need to cruising the journals more myself


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I clearly need to cruising the journals more myself



Not as fun as cruising the docks


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 16, 2013)

Fucking gem here


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 16, 2013)

first pic
Fat white guy 
second pic
In decent shape mexica
third pic
Neither guys had hairy stomachs but now he does and this small joo cawk with hairy gut doesnt look like the same people to me. Jus sayn.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

this has got to be the most thorough trolling in history

right?


----------



## Bowden (Jun 16, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> What is it not possible to get banned here? Im shocked this is still up haha.



Why would anyone want to ban you?

You are an major role model to an IM sub-cult consisting of 150- 170 lb teenagers on this board training for under a year with body dysmorphic disorders and self esteem issues that never get any pussy that believe that being fat with 30%+ bF leads to being a pussy slaying machine that all men fear, respect and that women throw their panties at.
They also believe that using cell tech will make them look like Jay Cutler in 5 years.
Have you ever considered writing supplement ad.copy?


----------



## Bowden (Jun 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this has got to be the most thorough trolling in history
> 
> right?



Many fat guys in a gym think that they are impressive.
They look at their fat arm in a mirror they see a big impressive looking arm, not a fat as hell arm that would be 16 inches if it were cut.

They are impressive to 150- 170 lb teenagers with body  dysmorphic disorders and self esteem issues.
Those types are the ones that get the shit beat out of them and then stuffed into gym class lockers in high school.
They think, if only I was hoooggggeee aka fat as fuck then no one would mess with them.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2013)

WTF


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 16, 2013)

So to continue my log of comments. I tell my girlfriend I dont feel right if no one mentions how big I am every day. So yesterday walking downtown a valet standing outside a restaurant said something like "Wow youre not a small dude" I laughed and said Im working on it. Also went to a party and a guy shook my hand and said something like "I cant believe how big you are." Today at the In and Out Burger a black kid asked me if I played football. I told him no I quit in highschool after buckling my knee like 4x. I just dont have the knees for football. Too heavy I guess. He asked why are you so big then? I told him I do bodybuilding. He asked if I made any money doing that I told him no but maybe one day. He said he cant imagine me not making money with it I should be making money. Lets see whats in store for me tomorrow! Kind of impressed with not losing any gains post cycle. Im 306lbs but Im sure the swelling in my feet and calves that has gone away was 4lbs. Plan on being 350ish in the next couple years. Gonna be a big paul dillet looking mother fucker.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont know what the fuck Bowden is talking about. I was over 200lbs in 7th grade. I definitely wasnt the bullied. And where I lived growing up people didnt get stuffed in lockers. Only the rich white kids actually fought and it was pathetic everyone else stabbed or piped or used a combination lock or something thats going to leave the other person in a pool of blood and their parents so scared you never have to see the kid again. And I see the big fat guys in the gym. I think theyre funny. But typically theyre current or ex football players and that extra weight can come in handy on the line. Definitely not bodybuilders. So dont know what youre talking about. Drunk rant probably. Or just typical idiocy I keep seeing on here. Like the moron that said Im 130% bodyfat.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 16, 2013)

Fuck im bored as shit. Why are my balls swollen but its hard to cum? Is that normal when youre off? Ill just google it. People here dont know shit.


----------



## Watson (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Fuck im bored as shit. Why are my balls swollen but its hard to cum? Is that normal when youre off? Ill just google it. People here dont know shit.



Hey tic tac cock, u take lessons on how to be a fucken retard or just learnt watching the rest of ur family? You related to Azza?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Hey tic tac cock, u take lessons on how to be a fucken retard or just learnt watching the rest of ur family? You related to Azza?



Ok.

So apparently clomid can make it hard for some people to cum. Curious if I should keep taking it. Felt better before taking it. Maybe ill flip a coin in the morning and see if Im gonna keep taking it. My testosterone is perfectly fine. Wake up with morning wood, can bang 3-4x a day. Strong as shit. Way stronger than I was on cycle. Have lots of energy. Googling Sheena Shaw vids like a mad man. Probably shouldnt even be taking a SERM. Maybe Ill quit it tomorrow. My balls are starting to hurt from swelling.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

When you're on clomid you need the 'right' sort of porn. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

What the fuck happened to craigslist? Browsing 2 am craigslist isnt fun anymore. The only girls on there are looking for a sugar baby/sugar daddy thing. Which granted is somewhat hilarious. Considering how unattractive they are. One really hot blonde girl says shes looking for new clients. I write her to ask how much purely because im bored. Im the last dude in the world that would ever pay for pussy. She says 300 bucks. 300! haha...oh god. What can you get for 300 bucks? 300lbs of chicken. 150lbs of liver. A 27 inch computer monitor. A very good moderate dose cycle. A years worth gym membership. So dudes are gonna go fuck a condom for 300 bucks. Cause you know the bitch isnt gonna let you fuck her bare. So youre gonna fuck a condom for 300 bucks...Shocked that even exists. And the funny part is there are hookers that are way more expensive than that. I just think its funny how pathetic men must be. I fuck my girl raw and lick her pussy a couple times every day and she buys me dinner. And lunch. Go figure. We should change this thread to Tyrannosaurus Flex's rant thread. Swollbraham Lincoln's daily blog. Juggernaut's Take on Everything. Words from Thunder Beast. Zeus Laser's rant blog. A Moment with Jupiter Tank. A Sip of the Juice Box. A Ride With the Pump Jockey.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> When you're on clomid you need the 'right' sort of porn. You know what I'm talking about.



I can guess. T-girl porn? Not starting the engine. Gay porn? Ugh...maybe if the dudes were attractive...Ever look at gay porn? Those dudes are burning up (hiv +). Chubby girls...usually my go to but kinda feel grossed out by chubby chics right now. I got something off some double anal on Sheena Shaw. Went and looked at boundgangbangs.com off of kink.com. Got a little rise. Went and looked up a chic that seemed hot in other porn, not hot, killed my hard on. Im trying. My balls hurt I cant get comfortable in bed. Now im watching people get knocked out on youtube. Love youtube. Sometimes the chubby little teen girls shaking their asses on youtube vids can get it out...but not today.


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 17, 2013)

The captns' favourite 'tranny porn'


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

dsc123 said:


> The captns' favourite 'tranny porn'



Pretty much this. But you gotta make sure someone's getting strangled, or beaten senseless with dildoes as well. 5 min guaranteed you'll rub one out.


----------



## Watson (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> I can guess. T-girl porn? .



you saying there are other kinds? grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

bwhahahahaha 12% bf


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

His moob has a moob


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Pretty much this. But you gotta make sure someone's getting strangled, or beaten senseless with dildoes as well. 5 min guaranteed you'll rub one out.




facialabuse.com ftw. I dont think they update that site anymore though.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bwhahahahaha 12% bf




Pretty awesome for a year back in the gym I know. That soft bathroom light didnt do me justice. I dont really care though. Dont need approval from morons.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Im gonna go see if I can put up 400 on the bench today for some reps. You guys stay small. Ill be back later.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

delusional fatty's..what bodybuilding forums would be without them


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> delusional fatty's..what bodybuilding forums would be without them




Yea white power!


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Obviously you dont know SHIT about bodybuilding. You have Calvin Klein underwear modeling confused with bodybuilding. None of you do. Thats why youre on here entertaining my dumb ass thread about nothing and not doing something with your lives.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Chances are you can name every single person I just posted. No one could name you. So obviously your way is wrong.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Again. Your way is wrong. Staying lean and pretty all the time is no way to get big. You have NO idea what mass is. You have NO idea what its like to be a monster and draw everyones eyes all the time. You have no idea what bodybuilding really is. If having fat on you is something you cant live and/or get rid of easily bodybuilding simply is not for you.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bwhahahahaha 12% bf





C3p0 said:


> Chances are you can name every single person I just posted. No one could name you. So obviously your way is wrong.









same ballpark.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2013)

Brainless, fat, unemployed, delusional, crybaby, mooches off family and loves the attention he gets from men of all races on the web. NEGGED.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

the gross factor just keeps going up for me


I can take shit pics and tranny porn but this is just nasty


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks diesel. I wonder what people are looking at calling me fat. I have no love handles. I mean none at all. My stomach hardly sticks out and standing I have like a quarter inch of subq fat on my stomach. I dunno. Anyways. Granted I dont look like fucking Branch Warren. Only Branch Warren looks like Branch Warren. But for a year in the gym I think Im doing awesome. Put on almost 100lbs. Have gotten 0 injuries. Strength has improved in an ungodly manner. Last year I was benching 135lbs for like 15-20reps thinking damnit thats heavy Ive been out of the gym so damn long. Now 315 just rolls up and down and I feel big as shit. The leg press cant hold as much weight as Id like to put on it. Squatting in the 300's for 10+ reps. Skull crushing with 100+lb dumbbells for high reps. Another year...Fuck. And benching today a native american guy came over and had to ask me all about my story. He was pretty big. Like 5'10 250lbs. He was asking me if it was hard to get girls being as big as I am. He has trouble meeting girls who like big guys. I just told him I have kind of the monopoly on girls who are like 6 foot tall and 200lbs ha. I love amazon women.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> the gross factor just keeps going up for me
> 
> 
> I can take shit pics and tranny porn but this is just nasty



The kitchen is always available to you. Go make us something to eat.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

well...I held back but...

negged


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Brainless, fat, unemployed, delusional, crybaby, mooches off family and loves the attention he gets from men of all races on the web. NEGGED.



134 IQ. Perfectly healthy bodyfat. Employed. You should see how much attention my resume gets. Delusional, maybe, but only time will tell. Crybaby...pot calling the kettle black. Mooches off no one. Do love attention. I think its funny to look at logs of people like you though. Counting calories and fats and everything. Like bodybuilding is writing the computer program to land a Mars Rover. Try less hard. Maybe worry about other things in life for a change. And maybe put some size on.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

not everyone wants flabby size dumbass


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well...I held back but...
> 
> negged



Like anyone cares what a bitch had to say or does. Like anyone cares about rep on a dumb board that apparently you CANT get banned from. Been trying. Up to and including posting a great pic of a swastika wearing skinhead. Cock pics, shit pics. I mean wtf do you have to do to get banned off this site? Ill keep trying. I have an idea. Yes. That is a whole fucking arm up there. Ban? Or just more dumbass neg reps.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> not everyone wants flabby size dumbass



Have you ever heard of contest prep? Its a real thing. There are guys that lose 50+ lbs in a few months. Kitchen. Now.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

I compete...whats the last competition you were in?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> not everyone wants flabby size dumbass



its girls like you that keep these fucking dudes small. My little brothers girlfriend. A super dyke. Put the fucking wrench in his bodybuilding plans saying she doesnt like him all muscular. So he stopped at 6'3 and 180lbs...Skinny as fuck...and she says hes too big. Anyone who listens to a bitch like that is as much of a pussy as he looks like. Real women. Like real 100% legit fucking straight women LOVE big men. They know our hips have the thrusting power. They know no guy or guys could ever ever beat me in a fight or victimize her. Perfect example. Walking with my girl the other day out in front of her apartment complex some psycho homeless dude starts screaming at me from across the street. Following me as Im walking screaming and yelling. She looks at me and literally says "I love how safe I feel with you" while the mother fucker is going nuts. Your gay little boyfriend wouldve been like hurry up hunny lets get out of here. Im walking my normal pace. Actually somewhat hoping he crosses the street. Its been a long time since I put someone down with a kidney shot and would like to relive the wonderful feeling of knocking someone out with a body hit. So yea. You date fem boys. Us big mother fuckers do just fine.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I compete...whats the last competition you were in?



The gangbang on your mom


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL...keep telling yourself that

enjoy troll


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

was I supposed to be upset when you don't know what size my sig other is? hahaha

its shame your iq score of 134 is being wasted on "yo momma" jokes


well...I was hopeful you'd be entertaining but you're not
and no ones gonna ban you in "anything goes"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Thanks diesel. I wonder what people are looking at calling me fat. I have no love handles. I mean none at all. My stomach hardly sticks out and standing I have like a quarter inch of subq fat on my stomach. I dunno. Anyways. Granted I dont look like fucking Branch Warren. Only Branch Warren looks like Branch Warren. But for a year in the gym I think Im doing awesome. Put on almost 100lbs. Have gotten 0 injuries. Strength has improved in an ungodly manner. Last year I was benching 135lbs for like 15-20reps thinking damnit thats heavy Ive been out of the gym so damn long. Now 315 just rolls up and down and I feel big as shit. The leg press cant hold as much weight as Id like to put on it. Squatting in the 300's for 10+ reps. Skull crushing with 100+lb dumbbells for high reps. Another year...Fuck. And benching today a native american guy came over and had to ask me all about my story. He was pretty big. Like 5'10 250lbs. He was asking me if it was hard to get girls being as big as I am. He has trouble meeting girls who like big guys. I just told him I have kind of the monopoly on girls who are like 6 foot tall and 200lbs ha. I love amazon women.



oh this is akward. you misunderstood. Im calling you fat too... you have a fucking fupa man, your a fupasaurus rex.  but I do love amazon women too, maybe not 200 pounders. but I tap a 5,7- 160 to 5,10 -180 pounder if they are hippy with good birthing hips... like yourself.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> oh this is akward. you misunderstood. Im calling you fat too... you have a fucking fupa man.  but I do love amazon women too, maybe not 200 pounders. but I tap a 5,7- 160 to 5,10 -180 pounder if they are hippy with good birthing hips... like yourself.




Whatever. I was just reading your blog. Arent you like 258lbs at 6'5? Thats a waste of fucking time. All clen'd up too. Hope youre cool with being on a waiting list for new organs. Quit doing gear quit going to the gym and just go hiking on the weekends. Watch youll be a lean 250lbs. Quit giving into this bullshit fad of being super low bodyfat for no reason. You guy are too impressionable. You read the magazines and expect to look like that 24/7. Id suggest getting on youtube and watching these guys make videos when theyre no where near comps. Then youll go oh, Im ruining my health and organs for nothing.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> LOLOLOLOL...keep telling yourself that
> 
> enjoy troll



Im a troll. But youre asking questions that were addressed in the first post. Hm. God damnit women are such idiots.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Thanks diesel. I wonder what people are looking at calling me fat. I have no love handles. I mean none at all. My stomach hardly sticks out and standing I have like a quarter inch of subq fat on my stomach. I dunno. Anyways. Granted I dont look like fucking Branch Warren. Only Branch Warren looks like Branch Warren. But for a year in the gym I think Im doing awesome. Put on almost 100lbs. Have gotten 0 injuries. Strength has improved in an ungodly manner. Last year I was benching 135lbs for like 15-20reps thinking damnit thats heavy Ive been out of the gym so damn long. Now 315 just rolls up and down and I feel big as shit. The leg press cant hold as much weight as Id like to put on it. Squatting in the 300's for 10+ reps. Skull crushing with 100+lb dumbbells for high reps. Another year...Fuck. And benching today a native american guy came over and had to ask me all about my story. He was pretty big. Like 5'10 250lbs. He was asking me if it was hard to get girls being as big as I am. He has trouble meeting girls who like big guys. I just told him I have kind of the monopoly on girls who are like 6 foot tall and 200lbs ha. I love amazon women.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

6,2, handsome, no fupa/onion or other variations of a fat upper pussy area.


and I love hiking, I bring trail mix and everything


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> its girls like you that keep these fucking dudes small. My little brothers girlfriend. A super dyke. Put the fucking wrench in his bodybuilding plans saying she doesnt like him all muscular. So he stopped at 6'3 and 180lbs...Skinny as fuck...and she says hes too big. Anyone who listens to a bitch like that is as much of a pussy as he looks like. Real women. Like real 100% legit fucking straight women LOVE big men. They know our hips have the thrusting power. They know no guy or guys could ever ever beat me in a fight or victimize her. Perfect example. Walking with my girl the other day out in front of her apartment complex some psycho homeless dude starts screaming at me from across the street. Following me as Im walking screaming and yelling. She looks at me and literally says "I love how safe I feel with you" while the mother fucker is going nuts. Your gay little boyfriend wouldve been like hurry up hunny lets get out of here. Im walking my normal pace. Actually somewhat hoping he crosses the street. Its been a long time since I put someone down with a kidney shot and would like to relive the wonderful feeling of knocking someone out with a body hit. So yea. You date fem boys. Us big mother fuckers do just fine.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

Man. Im SHOCKED at how much has changed since that pic. That was like 2 months ago. Lats are probably 2 inches further out. Tris are probably 30% bigger. Bi's are sig bigger. Chest doubled in size. Shoulders and traps much more developed. I was looking pretty lean at 290lbs though. Gonna be a god.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> 6,2, handsome, no fupa/onion or other variations of a fat upper pussy area.
> 
> 
> and I love hiking, I bring trail mix and everything




Cool. Have fun dying from Clen in your late 40's.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Man. Im SHOCKED at how much has changed since that pic. That was like 2 months ago. Lats are probably 2 inches further out. Tris are probably 30% bigger. Bi's are sig bigger. Chest doubled in size. Shoulders and traps much more developed. I was looking pretty lean at 290lbs though. Gonna be a god.














lmao amazing changes bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Cool. Have fun dying from Clen in your late 40's.



all the stuff I take and have taken and you think Im going to die because of clen?  that would be a unimpressive way to die.  have you ever considered a Fupandectomy?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> all the stuff I take and have taken and you think Im going to die because of clen?  that would be a unimpressive way to die.  have you ever considered a Fupandectomy?



Yea. A diet change and 2 weeks of cardio and Id be a super lean 290lbs. A few more months of it Id probably be a contest 275lbs. No clen. I dont mind working for a goal. Idiot drug addicts who melt their organs to look pretty are just that. Im not gonna argue with you though. I grew up in a bodybuilding gym. All you drug addict type gym rats dont live to be 50. Then Ive known dudes who are natural, 50, in awesome shape and perfect health. So I still havent figured out why dudes like you even bother with all that shit. 260lbs is totally achievable naturally for someone over 6 foot tall. But you want that rock hard look and a short life span. Cool. Dont push your bullshit on me. Im too smart to follow you. Im all for the rest of these morons following your lead. I just know better. Been around dudes who would put you to shame with drug use since I was a preteen. Im one of the handful of people who know steroids dont make you big. Genetics make you big. Steroids only make you bigger. The whole reason you abuse/have abused the crap out of drugs is because you dont have the genetics. At the gym today I was noticing Im just starting to get that Jay Cutler style thickness in my arms. I'll keep at what Im doing. I dont give a fuck about what junkies need to push. You have issues if you need to have abs. Girls dont care about that shit. How on earth does the average dude get a chic if they did. Ive seen hundreds and thousands of average joe's with hot ass girls. So obviously youre fucked up in the head. Have some serious misconceptions about the world. Maybe grew up chubby and unwanted. Maybe never figured out how to lick a pussy. You could learn something from me. Im not gonna learn shit from you. I cant tell you how many girls told me they just want a one time thing but when my lips hit that pussy theyre talking about me moving in and kids and marriage. Bodybuild for the love of bodybuilding. Not to satisfy your mirroring.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys all want to push your shit on me. Ive been around bodybuilding and powerlifting since I was a little kid. Ive seen whole gym bags full of pharmacy grade growth hormone. You guys dont know shit. And I dont give a fuck. I love how every day I get bigger and bigger. And all the super lean somewhat big guys just stay the same. Im getting bigger every day with or without drugs. When Im 340lbs Ill compete. And if I have the look that wins youll see plenty of me. If not Ill go back to being a rock hard thin natural 240lbs. And thats all there is to that. Sick of you idiots pushing your bullshit on me. I dont want to be skinny. I LOVE lipolysis. It makes me bigger every day. I dont need a drug that forces it unnaturally and leaves nothing left for growth. You guys are idiots. Just like 99% of people on the internet. You guys have been no help about anything. Because you dont know shit about anything. Any questions I have I just google or look up drug facts somewhere. But you keep listening to the dyke that wants to keep you guys pretty and feminine. Im thoroughly annoyed with junkies and underwear models and dykes and calorie counters and ab fanatics bothering me for doing actual real bodybuilding. A year in you ALL looked like shit. Ive progressed well. Shit my girlfriend just started going to the gym like 4 months ago and has glute/ham seperation, quad/ham seperation, and thats just doing the shit I do. And she isnt starving herself like a flat chested bikini bimbo that needs a tit job cause her tits look so awful. Her tits actually get bigger. 2 more years Ill be as big and as developed as anybody else in the world. And if I dont succeed... Im still richer in life than any one of you. Losers who hate on bodybuilders on a bodybuilding forum for not being contest ready 24/7. My god...idiots.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> all the stuff I take and have taken and you think Im going to die because of clen?  that would be a unimpressive way to die.  have you ever considered a Fupandectomy?




Youll die the way you lived. Unimpressively.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

lmao brutal fattys meltdown.. chubby have some sugary water it will calm you down


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao brutal fattys meltdown.. chubby have some sugary water it will calm you down




Arent you the moron who threatened to ban me over a signature violation? Idiot.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> At the gym today I was noticing Im just starting to get that octomom style thickness in my fupa...





so what about that fupandectomy?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> so what about that fupandectomy?




Yea its called cardio. Men do cardio to lose fat. Idiots take clen. Might as well get you some of that sheet metal cleaner people used to drink in the late 90's. Just fucking end it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Yea its called cardio. Men do cardio to lose fat. Idiots take clen. Might as well get you some of that sheet metal cleaner people used to drink in the late 90's. Just fucking end it.



most of the cardio machines I have seen dont have frosty machines as part of the control center. this maybe the reason why you and your beautiful chick magnet of a fupa has never stepped on one.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

this was fun. we should do this again sometime. maybe we can go hiking. until next time fupasaurus...


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> most of the cardio machines I have seen dont have frosty machines as part of the control center. this maybe the reason why you and your beautiful chick magnet of a fupa has never stepped on one.



Thats stupid. Its especially stupid since my pubic area is totally flat. You know whats funny to think about. When you die at 48-52 your wife is still gonna be alive for 30-40 more years. Just think of all the dick she's gonna get for 30+ fucking years thats not yours. Well at least she can trade up. Maybe find a guy who cares about his health and isnt an abuser working out childhood issues. Her next man is gonna be such a step up from you. Love it.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

I quit. You guys win. Youve annoyed the fuck out of me. I cant take it anymore. Im off here.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Thats stupid. Its especially stupid since my pubic area is totally flat.



Did... Do you just say that...you have no dick?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Did... Do you just say that...you have no dick?




You win Im fat. 50% bodyfat. Im Weak. Totally worthless. Dickless. Loser. You win. I give up.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

then why haven't you left yet


I wanna be lectured some more by someone thats pullin mad ass at the gym with his girlfriend there ..who's tits get bigger by lifting
with a ridiculously high bf about the health risks of gears


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

please tell me more oh master of the gym


----------



## malk (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You win Im fat. 50% bodyfat. Im Weak. Totally worthless. Dickless. Loser. You win. I give up.


dont give up mate,lose some weight and talk too your parents about your weight issues,its probably there fault anyway,feeding
you burger and pizza fvkin cvnts.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2013)

your mental image of you and the rest of the world...


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 17, 2013)

This forum is like playing Left 4 Dead. Its fun but the swarm gets exhausting. You guys are all awesome. Super big. Super fit. Just a great collection of IFBB pro's. Congrats on being so awesome. I see other threads have popped up hating on me. I guess the zombie hoard does have some sort of collective mission. And just like Left 4 Dead, im gonna hop on the heli and roll the fuck out. Apparently all the molotov's and headshots in the world cant subdue the fucking hoard. PEACE. But when you see me on the Olympia stage. Remember these forums. Pop them back up. Bring up my old pics. I want people to know you guys hated on and chased off the only one of you who ever amounted to anything but an internet drug dealer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm going to miss u. Offer stands for a nature hike. Ill bring the trail mix.


----------



## LCSULLA (Jun 17, 2013)

This.is.the.best.thread.EVER!! Hahahahahaha.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> This forum is like playing Left 4 Dead. Its fun but the swarm gets exhausting. You guys are all awesome. Super big. Super fit. Just a great collection of IFBB pro's. Congrats on being so awesome. I see other threads have popped up hating on me. I guess the zombie hoard does have some sort of collective mission. And just like Left 4 Dead, im gonna hop on the heli and roll the fuck out. Apparently all the molotov's and headshots in the world cant subdue the fucking hoard. PEACE. *But when you see me on the Olympia stage. Remember these forums. *Pop them back up. Bring up my old pics. I want people to know you guys hated on and chased off the only one of you who ever amounted to anything but an internet drug dealer.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> About me. Im 27, 6'4, 290lbs as of this morning 15-16% bodyfat.
> 
> Been natural my entire life. Started serious bodybuilding freshman year of high school. I went to a rough school and lived in a rough area and bodybuilding my way of being respected and not victimized. Back then it was a way of life but its become an art to me and I love it. My fitness goal is to go pro next year or the year after. Enough about me. First Cycle:
> 
> ...



290 pounds with a midget stuffed up your ass?  15-16% body fat?  Okay, Michelin man.


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 17, 2013)

c3po if you step on a piece of cardio equipment you will probably break it with your fat ass


----------



## Watson (Jun 17, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You guys are all awesome. .



*FINALLY some truth.......*


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 18, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You win Im fat. 50% bodyfat. Im Weak. Totally worthless. Dickless. Loser. You win. I give up.



There's always lapband


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You win Im fat. 50% bodyfat. Im Weak. Totally worthless. Dickless. Loser. You win. I give up.



Don't go man! Fuck all these pale skinny Jews and hang out!


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 18, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> This forum is like playing Left 4 Dead. Its fun but the swarm gets exhausting. You guys are all awesome. Super big. Super fit. Just a great collection of IFBB pro's. Congrats on being so awesome. I see other threads have popped up hating on me. I guess the zombie hoard does have some sort of collective mission. And just like Left 4 Dead, im gonna hop on the heli and roll the fuck out. Apparently all the molotov's and headshots in the world cant subdue the fucking hoard. PEACE. But when you see me on the Olympia stage. Remember these forums. Pop them back up. Bring up my old pics. I want people to know you guys hated on and chased off the only one of you who ever amounted to anything but an internet drug dealer.



Only reason you will make it up onto the Mr. Olympia stage will be to mop up the artificial tanning shit that's dripped off the competitors.


----------



## c4x (Jun 18, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Yea. A diet change and 2 weeks of cardio and Id be a super lean 290lbs. A few more months of it Id probably be a contest 275lbs. No clen. I dont mind working for a goal. Idiot drug addicts who melt their organs to look pretty are just that. Im not gonna argue with you though. I grew up in a bodybuilding gym. All you drug addict type gym rats dont live to be 50. Then Ive known dudes who are natural, 50, in awesome shape and perfect health. So I still havent figured out why dudes like you even bother with all that shit. 260lbs is totally achievable naturally for someone over 6 foot tall. But you want that rock hard look and a short life span. Cool. Dont push your bullshit on me. Im too smart to follow you. Im all for the rest of these morons following your lead. I just know better. Been around dudes who would put you to shame with drug use since I was a preteen. Im one of the handful of people who know steroids dont make you big. Genetics make you big. Steroids only make you bigger. The whole reason you abuse/have abused the crap out of drugs is because you dont have the genetics. At the gym today I was noticing Im just starting to get that Jay Cutler style thickness in my arms. I'll keep at what Im doing. I dont give a fuck about what junkies need to push. You have issues if you need to have abs. Girls dont care about that shit. How on earth does the average dude get a chic if they did. Ive seen hundreds and thousands of average joe's with hot ass girls. So obviously youre fucked up in the head. Have some serious misconceptions about the world. Maybe grew up chubby and unwanted. Maybe never figured out how to lick a pussy. You could learn something from me. Im not gonna learn shit from you. I cant tell you how many girls told me they just want a one time thing but when my lips hit that pussy theyre talking about me moving in and kids and marriage. Bodybuild for the love of bodybuilding. Not to satisfy your mirroring.


F
your probably 15% BF because their has to be some fat around the tiny pea brain you have,fuckin fatass. The last time you got pussy was when your mom sat on your mouth because she was tired of hearing you speak. Your annoying,obese,and have tits. Kill yourself


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ negged


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2013)

Natty is the wrong way to go. Get on the gas and put on some serious mass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ pozzed


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

This is almost as much fun as Azza.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2013)

XYZ said:


> This is almost as much fun as Azza.



wurd, azza's prolly upset we replaced him so soon


----------



## Watson (Jun 20, 2013)

cube789 said:


> wurd, azza's prolly upset we replaced him so soon



the legend of Azza will haunt these boards long after we are all gone............


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

the spirit of azza is amongst us all the time


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 20, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Pretty awesome for a year back in the gym I know. That soft bathroom light didnt do me justice. I dont really care though. Dont need approval from morons.



You need more than soft bathroom light.  Something like a good diet and cardio plan.  And if you don't need approval from morons why do you post here?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> You need more than soft bathroom light.  Something like a good diet and cardio plan.  And if you don't need approval from morons why do you post here?



He has my FULL approval!


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 23, 2013)

Evan Centopani Trains Legs with Chris and PJ Braun Part 2 - YouTube

Have you guys seen this fat fuck? Hes like 1-3 million percent bodyfat. If you dont look like Brad Pitt in Fight Club you'll NEVER amount to anything in the world of bodybuilding. The most this guy would ever do is mop up tanning at the Olympia. And since my genetics are stupidly similar Im just gonna quit now and get on this forums recommended underwear modelling regime. Idiots. Had to share this vid since you guys are sooooo fucking stupid and ignorant and havent seen a bodybuilder not in a contest. Thats right. I set off a car alarm. Here comes the zombie horde. When you guys get here I'll be gone though  Poor sheep, flock to your next person to hate on.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2013)

Missed u. I feel genuiely bad for calling you a fupasaurus rex and making fun of your bathroom art. Please don't leave us, again!


----------



## Swfl (Jun 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Missed u. I feel genuiely bad for calling you a fupasaurus rex and making fun of your bathroom art. Please don't leave us, again!



Jimmy, you need a blood test I'm afraid you're e2 is way too high.  that's the only thing that I can think of that would explain why you're acting like a bitch

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 24, 2013)

Lolz @ everyone being so hard on this cat, he's only slightly more delusional than the rest of us


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Lolz @ everyone being so hard on this cat, he's only slightly more delusional than the rest of us



he said we were all awsome.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Lolz @ everyone being so hard on this cat, he's only slightly more delusional than the rest of us



Dude runs the best journal at IM! 

Keep up the good werk Beefcake!


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 24, 2013)

when i grow up big and strong i wanna be just like him haha


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Missed u. I feel genuiely bad for calling you a fupasaurus rex and making fun of your bathroom art. Please don't leave us, again!




I just laughed so damn hard I cried. Fuckin a


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> I just laughed so damn hard I cried. Fuckin a



see I have redeemable qualities, may not be a good organ donor candidate tho.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> see I have redeemable qualities, may not be a good organ donor candidate tho.



Shame To Catch A Predator did you wrong like that. I know you just wanted to meet the girl. You werent gonna do anything.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lets talk about fucking bodybuilding for once on this goddamn forum. Anyone ever do a Kai Greene style workout. Apparently he doesnt rest between sets. Nor does he typically do the same lift twice in a row. His rest is the time it takes to walk to something else. So like if hes doing back he'll do bent over row then close grip pull ups then wide grip pull downs then bent over row. All pretty light weight, just no resting. There was an article in flex that talked about a study that showed greater muscle growth doing that vs the traditional waiting a couple minutes between sets. Also less strength gain doing that. I think his massive body change might be attributed to this. And real IGF-1. Im sure pro's can get it because their sponsors have big labs and can order it legally. And muscle meds cranks out GHRP-2 so he probably has access to that and a variety of other cool things.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

p.s. google supersets


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

SheriV said:


> p.s. google supersets



Its not supersets. Its just two hours of doing random things trying to get the most massive pump you can. Supersets are often different muscles. Like super setting bis and tris. This is same muscle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Its not supersets. Its just two hours of doing random things trying to get the most massive pump you can. Supersets are often different muscles. Like super setting bis and tris. This is same muscle.



You can superset the same muscle group.

Kai's muscle endurance must be off the fkg charts if he does that for 2hours. 

You think he shaves his pubes bro?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Its not supersets. Its just two hours of doing random things trying to get the most massive pump you can. Supersets are often different muscles. Like super setting bis and tris. This is same muscle.



Just curious here, and I'm not hating on you so don't take it that way, but you said you were leaving here yet you continue to post.  Care to explain?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Just curious here, and I'm not hating on you so don't take it that way, but you said you were leaving here yet you continue to post.  Care to explain?



DJ and I lured him back with promises of undue adoration and accolades


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Just curious here, and I'm not hating on you so don't take it that way, but you said you were leaving here yet you continue to post.  Care to explain?



I just wanted to see if anyone else works out like that. My girlfriend is sick of talking about bodybuilding also. Should find another forum. But Id have to make an account and that sounds like a lot of work and just awful to me. Also boredom. Also enjoy making people mad.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You can superset the same muscle group.
> 
> Kai's muscle endurance must be off the fkg charts if he does that for 2hours.
> 
> You think he shaves his pubes bro?



he does stupid light weight. and he thinks its funny people look at him and say I lift more than you but they look nothing like him. He is strong as shit though. I dont know how often he lifts heavy. Shaves his pubes...I dont know. You can find out hes done porn haha.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone else works out like that. My girlfriend is sick of talking about bodybuilding also. Should find another forum. But Id have to make an account and that sounds like a lot of work and just awful to me.



So you're too lazy to make a new account elsewhere?  What would that make one think of your overall gym performance?  Lazy out of the gym usually means lazy in the gym.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Just curious here, and I'm not hating on you so don't take it that way, but you said you were leaving here yet you continue to post.  Care to explain?



haha simple..fatty's have no will power...just like his trips to the fridge..this prune cant help it


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> So you're too lazy to make a new account elsewhere?  What would that make one think of your overall gym performance?  Lazy out of the gym usually means lazy in the gym.



Im lazy in bed too. I just want my dick sucked. I get forced to lick pussy with a torture style some women developed called nagging.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha simple..fatty's have no will power...just like his trips to the fridge..this prune cant help it




i did jerk off 3x today...maybe youre right. I have no will power.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> i did jerk off 3x today...maybe youre right. I have no will power.



no wonder..with those tits you have,who wouldn't?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Shame To Catch A Predator did you wrong like that. I know you just wanted to meet the girl. You werent gonna do anything.



even with this mean spirited comment and your fupa... I kinda like you.  reconsider that hiking invite? I figure if a bear sees us in the woods and attacks he will want a future Mr. O before he wants my skinny mangina. and if thats not the case I can definitely out run you. so as long as you dont eat all my trail mix, chubs im in...


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> no wonder..with those tits you have,who wouldn't?



eh. its like i make a serious thread and get fucked with. fuck around back get fucked with back. to the point of losers getting off world of warcraft for a minute and making other threads hating me. ask something serious. get fucked with. I have to pee.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> i did jerk off 3x today...maybe youre right. I have no will power.



What do you do with your man goo?

a) wipe it on a tissue

b) rub it into your pubes as a pheromone 

c) recycle it (there's nothing wrong with that)

I hear Kai Greene does c)


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> even with this mean spirited comment and your fupa... I kinda like you.  reconsider that hiking invite? I figure if a bear sees us in the woods and attacks he will want a future Mr. O before he wants my skinny mangina. and if thats not the case I can definitely out run you. so as long as you dont eat all my trail mix, chubs im in...




We can hike. Im not in "chicagoland" though. And gotta bring some beef jerky. Yes you can outrun me. They only have small bears here though. Im bigger than any bear. You know bears like to eat people's guts out? It weird the people still have most all their meat but their guts are all gone. They fill up on guts and maybe a calf muscle and roll out.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What do you do with your man goo?
> 
> a) wipe it on a tissue
> 
> ...



I just wash it off in the sink. Theres too much of it for me to use tissue Id use a whole roll. I doubt Kai shoots any load anymore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> I just wash it off in the sink. Theres too much of it for me to use tissue Id use a whole roll. I doubt Kai shoots any load anymore.



Try B) next time. I hear it wards off bears


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Diesel would you perhaps be interested in a different type of bear and cub scenario?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Try B) next time. I hear it wards off bears



Lol. What do you do?


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heres a good topic for you guys to hate on me with. What should my bodybuilding nickname be?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

MuscleBear69


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> MuscleBear69



hahahaha love it


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

eh...got a giggle out of me. I feel sorry for guys who sit on forums photoshopping pics. Thats what your life is? Im watching "Big on a Budget" on youtube with evan cent and you have microsoft expression open playing with pics of other grown men...


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 24, 2013)

Great trolling on cepo's part.
He is trolling, right?
No one could be this stupid?
Guys?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Diesel would you perhaps be interested in a different type of bear and cub scenario?



I'm listening...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> eh...got a giggle out of me. I feel sorry for guys who sit on forums photoshopping pics. Thats what your life is? Im watching "Big on a Budget" on youtube with evan cent and you have microsoft expression open playing with pics of other grown men...



lol fatty you are watching other grow man doing shopping..and thats what your life is?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh...you meant the jacked diesel...


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm listening...



I started laughing. Then I realized its not the same fucking Diesel. Probably the most priceless moment on this thread. What do you like to be bear or cub. Im open...or you could say...versatile.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Oh...you meant the jacked diesel...




I assume all guys name Diesel are pretty much the same lmao


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a twunk versatile.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol fatty you are watching other grow man doing shopping..and thats what your life is?



you just scream angry depressed single middle aged guy. i kind of feel bad ive called you an idiot like 6 times. guys like you take that shit to heart and have to go the extra mile like trying to embarrass someone else to make yourselves feel better. you know I fuck with people. i talk shit. But sometimes i hit a nerve on some super sensitive guy and that conscious sort of kicks in. You are an idiot. You are a loser. Im not going to take that back or lie to you to make you feel better. But you should try to change that. Work on maybe having a real life.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm a twunk versatile.



Twunk lmfao wtf is that? An ex twink? Thats goddamn hilarious.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2013)

If you don't know you aren't ready...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> you just scream angry depressed single middle aged guy. i kind of feel bad ive called you an idiot like 6 times. guys like you take that shit to heart and have to go the extra mile like trying to embarrass someone else to make yourselves feel better. you know I fuck with people. i talk shit. But sometimes i hit a nerve on some super sensitive guy and that conscious sort of kicks in. You are an idiot. You are a loser. Im not going to take that back or lie to you to make you feel better. But you should try to change that. Work on maybe having a real life.



you have tits..your argument is invalid


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> If you don't know you aren't ready...




Lmfao. Fucking a man. Where have you been most these other guys have just been hounding the fuck out of me we needed your humor.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you have tits..your argument is invalid



lol ok dude. This if for you. Just to remind you there's more to life than whatever is making you hurt like that on the inside. 

Coldplay - Paradise - YouTube


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

this is for you fatty


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[QUOTE='[SIL];3105488']this is for you fatty
[/QUOTE]

Ha when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak coward.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

Ha when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak cowardHa when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak cowardHa when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak cowardHa when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak cowardHa when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak cowardHa when I was in I guess like middle school and early high school was when Slim Shady first started becoming popular. And there were like lost little white boys trying to emulate him. Of course they wound up getting picked on big time. Every time you write something I think of all those sad miserable kids that got picked on and battered and embarrassed. Whats funny is you try to use embarrassment as your weapon because thats what hurts you the most and you think thats what will hurt me and others too. I have so much in my life that Im proud of. You could do or say anything about me that isnt something Id want to be conveyed to the world and you still couldnt embarrass me. You know Tyler Durden in fight club? Thats me in real life. You know his lines "All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not." Ive been called Tyler Durden my whole adult life. What do you have on me? Youre nobody and nothing. A forum rat with stupid pictures you think will hurt peoples feelings. Every night my incredibly hot girlfriend comes over. What do you have? Photoshop. The word "fat". You even went and created another thread to try to insult me instead of insulting me directly. Which just proves my point youre a beaten and weak coward.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

chubs is melting again..too easy


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Im thankful every day for everything that I have. Ive lived in extreme poverty my entire life. I was in the military. I have a mile long criminal record. And yet Ive always found things and done the things that were my passions. Ive always managed to survive the day and have the things I wanted and needed to be happy. Ive seen days on the ocean that you couldnt imagine. Ive been with women that wouldnt give you the time of day. Ive realized my passions in life and pursue them every second of every day. Ive always had great and beautiful girlfriends that have judged me for who I am and not what the world would think of me. Most of which still send me sweet emails and texts telling me that they miss me and hope Im doing well. I have a great family. I have a dog that loves the living hell out of me and melts the heart of any woman he meets. Ive been in a thousand fights and never even come close to losing one. Ive even fought dudes that dwarf me in height and size. Ive overcome tons of injuries. Ive experienced things most modern men never would and therefor will never understand themselves fully. Ive always assumed my candle will burn half as long because of my dangerous environment and have always let my candle burn twice as bright and lived life to the fullest. I have passion in me that you would never know. If you only knew how petty you are when you try to get at me. How little I think of you. How I actually truly am sorry for you. If you knew me in real life I would show you the path to enlightenment. But I dont. And you should find it yourself. And its not on photoshop or on here. I'll give you the first door though. It starts with a mindset of always bettering yourself. Thats the difference between some nigger on the street corner and some kid in college. One is too stupid to know what he is or why he's there and the other works for his happiness.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> chubs is melting again..too easy



Well I guess that's why you are the way you are. Why you still act like a woman or a child. When someone who is better than you talks you shut down and go back into rebellious 5 year old mode and try to insult everyone else. Real men listen. You should feel lucky I took the time to psychoanalyze you Im sure youve never done it yourself. But you dont learn.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Im sure every minute of your life is a living hell. You go to bed feeling sad and empty wishing you were more than what you are. But the next day you get on forums and try to insult the people that you know have what you dont instead of actually working on bettering your life. Me talking to you wont do anything. Me insulting you wont make you feel worse than you already do. So just carry on my wayward son.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

this thread really does deliver


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Im thankful every day for everything that I have. Ive lived in extreme poverty my entire life. I was in the military. I have a mile long criminal record. And yet Ive always found things and done the things that were my passions. Ive always managed to survive the day and have the things I wanted and needed to be happy. Ive seen days on the ocean that you couldnt imagine. Ive been with women that wouldnt give you the time of day. Ive realized my passions in life and pursue them every second of every day. Ive always had great and beautiful girlfriends that have judged me for who I am and not what the world would think of me. Most of which still send me sweet emails and texts telling me that they miss me and hope Im doing well. I have a great family. I have a dog that loves the living hell out of me and melts the heart of any woman he meets. Ive been in a thousand fights and never even come close to losing one. Ive even fought dudes that dwarf me in height and size. Ive overcome tons of injuries. Ive experienced things most modern men never would and therefor will never understand themselves fully. Ive always assumed my candle will burn half as long because of my dangerous environment and have always let my candle burn twice as bright and lived life to the fullest. I have passion in me that you would never know. If you only knew how petty you are when you try to get at me. How little I think of you. How I actually truly am sorry for you. If you knew me in real life I would show you the path to enlightenment. But I dont. And you should find it yourself. And its not on photoshop or on here. I'll give you the first door though. It starts with a mindset of always bettering yourself. Thats the difference between some nigger on the street corner and some kid in college. One is too stupid to know what he is or why he's there and the other works for his happiness.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Good dont say anything. Hide behind humor and forum antics. I wouldnt expect a real answer from someone who lacks any sort of sense of depth. Id hate to be proven wrong. You know anything you actually say will make people think less of you. And choose to say nothing or extremely little. No confidence.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 24, 2013)

Epic thread title change! I'm laughing my ass off over here.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Good dont say anything. Hide behind humor and forum antics. I wouldnt expect a real answer from someone who lacks any sort of sense of depth. Id hate to be proven wrong. You know anything you actually say will make people think less of you.* And choose to say nothing or extremely little*. No confidence.



after 8 pages of garbage that you've posted i suggest you to take the same approach tity-boi


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> after 8 pages of garbage that you've posted i suggest you to take the same approach tity-boi



I would never ever listen to advice from you. I wont even take that under advisement. Im gonna do what George does on that episode Seinfeld and do the opposite of what your instincts are. Youre a coward and a nobody.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Go jerk off to Tron. I'll be back later tonight to keep putting tears in your eyes. Actually I want to leave this exactly where it is. I want everyone to see what Ive said about you and realize how true it is. Everyone will think less of you. And your vicious cycle of sadness and low self esteem will perpetuate. I guess thats the ultimate knife in your side. Thats what hurts to you.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

honestly we all just laugh our asses off at SIL

this isn't really the area of the board for anyone to say anything uplifting  kwim?


----------



## jadean (Jun 24, 2013)

In for pics of Tyler durton


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Im thankful every day for everything that I have. Ive lived in extreme poverty my entire life. I was in the military. I have a mile long criminal record. And yet Ive always found things and done the things that were my passions. Ive always managed to survive the day and have the things I wanted and needed to be happy. Ive seen days on the ocean that you couldnt imagine. Ive been with women that wouldnt give you the time of day. Ive realized my passions in life and pursue them every second of every day. Ive always had great and beautiful girlfriends that have judged me for who I am and not what the world would think of me. Most of which still send me sweet emails and texts telling me that they miss me and hope Im doing well. I have a great family. I have a dog that loves the living hell out of me and melts the heart of any woman he meets. Ive been in a thousand fights and never even come close to losing one. Ive even fought dudes that dwarf me in height and size. Ive overcome tons of injuries. Ive experienced things most modern men never would and therefor will never understand themselves fully. Ive always assumed my candle will burn half as long because of my dangerous environment and have always let my candle burn twice as bright and lived life to the fullest. I have passion in me that you would never know. If you only knew how petty you are when you try to get at me. How little I think of you. How I actually truly am sorry for you. If you knew me in real life I would show you the path to enlightenment. But I dont. And you should find it yourself. And its not on photoshop or on here. I'll give you the first door though. It starts with a mindset of always bettering yourself. Thats the difference between some nigger on the street corner and some kid in college. One is too stupid to know what he is or why he's there and the other works for his happiness.



so I left I took a big shit, popped a little mtr. SWF( really no joke I put on a god damn clinic today) had a little shrimp and rice. And I was thinking. You know this c3po cats kinda witty. Delusional but maybe that's an act. The troll thing is an act. Maybe I should reach out a figurative olive branch and take you in like a little puppy.

then I read this ...are you a mong? 
I mean complete audience misread.  Could not have missed the mark more.  I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ for no particular reason


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Go jerk off to Tron. I'll be back later tonight to keep putting tears in your eyes. Actually I want to leave this exactly where it is. I want everyone to see what Ive said about you and realize how true it is. Everyone will think less of you. And your vicious cycle of sadness and low self esteem will perpetuate. I guess thats the ultimate knife in your side. Thats what hurts to you.



amazing assessment by block of butter..thanks to you everybody already thinking less of me..you on the other hand still thinking about food..


----------



## charley (Jun 24, 2013)

..I post pics so I don't have to think to much......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Lol. What do you do?



I'm a recycler. That's why I'm so fkg terked bro


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here you go SIL. Heres the tits you keep talking about that look like a pretty awesome chest for a guy whose been in the gym a year. Just want to cement how much of a coward and loser you are.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

On a side note I took a couple pics of my legs. Hooooly fuck my legs are huge. Shame this thread wasnt talking shit about them. Fucking just started leg pressing again a few weeks ago and my quads got thick as fuck. And doubled my sets of hams. If anyone wants to chat about actual bodybuilding PM me. This forum isnt any good for it.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Open up photoshop and make yourself feel better. Im super impressed with myself. Especially since Im not on anything and making great gains. You know I almost came in the gym today? I did chest and arms and doing tricep pushdowns the bottom of my dickhead was rubbing on my pants. I almost fucking blew a load. Not even joking. So pumped up so amped up and excited I almost had a protein shake come out of my dick. I was like holy shit if I do a few more reps it might just happen. So I had to lay off a little. And then every time I got back on same thing. I kept having to cut my sets in half. Try to do tricep pushdowns when youre about to nut. Youre whole body shakes and you go weaker and weaker the closer you get to busting. Pretty wild. Fucking Arnold was on to something about cumming in the gym.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2013)

Shit your in the 10 pump zone might as well finish it up. I would have


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Shit your in the 10 pump zone might as well finish it up. I would have



I wanted to. I had two kids right next to me on the cable rows watching me like hawks. I was afraid I might black out too lol. Im also not a quiet cummer. I wouldve been thrusting my hips yelling "Oh fuck! shit! Oh Oh Oh! Fucking bullshit! Goddamn that felt good!" Have you ever cum while you dick wasnt hard? Its a whole different feeling isnt it.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

it kind of feels like a painful urination. a fat chic once sucked me and i couldnt get hard as she was kind of gross and what not. And im not hating on big girls. Ill fuck em 90lbs to 300lbs. This chic was just kind of gross. She wound up pressing my prostate and doing some weird shit down there and made me cum while my dick was limp.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think 120lbs SIL is just mad he could never handle a bigger girl. I feel sorry for any mother fucker that cant man handle a BBW. Not much in life is more fun.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

BBW are the bomb. You ever thought about raping one of those skinny guys? Most of em will take a shot on the mouth if you're a Bigg


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is what I imagine anybody calling me fat or anybody fat looks like. Youd have to be pathetic to call anyone fat. Fat can be lost. Easily. Its sad people are so afraid of it.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> BBW are the bomb. You ever thought about raping one of those skinny guys? Most of em will take a shot on the mouth if you're a Bigg




My middle name is Rape dude.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking thick..solid..tight
Keep us update on your progress with pics and videos.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> My middle name is Rape dude.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2013)

1/4 gram cocaine IV qid will melt the fat right off


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> 1/4 gram cocaine IV qid will melt the fat right off



Meth is way more effective. n00b.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lapband for the tubby, I hear Mexico is cheapest place to get one.


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 24, 2013)

bodybuilder nickname for you, TITSMAGEE


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

lol baby is coming along nicely..who's the father?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> I wanted to. I had two kids right next to me on the cable rows watching me like hawks. I was afraid I might black out too lol. Im also not a quiet cummer. I wouldve been thrusting my hips yelling "Oh fuck! shit! Oh Oh Oh! Fucking bullshit! Goddamn that felt good!" Have you ever cum while you dick wasnt hard? Its a whole different feeling isnt it.



Actually yes. And it kinda hurts after you cum.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol baby is coming along nicely..who's the father?




me 
i like the fatties


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

cube789 said:


> me
> i like the fatties



lucky you..things that i'll do to lay down my head between those tities..


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

I am wiping down absolutely every piece of equipment on the gym now before using it....


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

C3P0 - Sil is OWNING YOU,  Stop before it gets worse.

Ngd.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

LightningRod said:


> Looking thick..solid..tight
> Keep us update on your progress with pics and videos.



Thanks dude


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

XYZ said:


> C3P0 - Sil is OWNING YOU,  Stop before it gets worse.
> 
> Ngd.



No he's not. He's an empty nothing who knows one insult. You should google owning or something. Or just quit cosigning on your friend and have your own opinion for once in your life.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> No he's not. He's an empty nothing who knows one insult. You should google owning or something. Or just quit cosigning on your friend and have your own opinion for once in your life.



You've got big hairy balls. I like you bro


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> No he's not. He's an empty nothing who knows one insult. You should google owning or something. Or just quit cosigning on your friend and have your own opinion for once in your life.



lmao Sil is bigger than you, and without the flab. 
thats the true ownage here.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

Im gonna need to see pics of SIL


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ive seen proof
Sil's above posting pics, that mofos to cool for school


----------



## SheriV (Jun 25, 2013)

I just pics of a dude whos bigger and leaner...


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

there are quite a few in our community here
they jus dont go around attention whoreing like certain delusional individuals


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> No he's not. He's an empty nothing who knows one insult. You should google owning or something. Or just quit cosigning on your friend and have your own opinion for once in your life.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

cube789 said:


> there are quite a few in our community here
> they jus dont go around attention whoreing like certain delusional individuals




Prove it or shut the fuck up and quit hiding. Im 305lbs and getting bigger every day. Theres only a handful of people bigger than me and my potential is literally just opening up. No one gives a shit about you cosigning for your boyfriend's size.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Prove it or shut the fuck up and quit hiding. Im 305lbs and getting bigger every day. Theres only a handful of people bigger than me and my potential is literally just opening up. No one gives a shit about you cosigning for your boyfriend's size.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

cube789 said:


>



Oh youre an idiot that hides behind stupid pics just like SIL. I just wrote pages putting SIL in his place I dont have the desire to put you in yours also. I wish you could see me on back day. I do a lat spread in the gym and literally everyone watches with their jaw dropped. Dont give a fuck about you and your childish friends anymore.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

i bet you look like a jelly wobbling with anger about now


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

cube789 said:


> i bet you look like a jelly wobbling with anger about now



ok


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am actually a little mad now. But Im mad because California porn now has dudes wearing fucking condoms. I cant watch porn with condoms. I keep finding fucking condom'ed videos. Its as much a turn off to me as the ass to mouth craze a few years ago. Typhoid fever...ha. Oh well. Thank fucking god for Florida.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

lmao fatty's gonna fat


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Boy has issues


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao fatty's gonna fat



 this is just gonna be my blanket response to idiots


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> View attachment 51179




 this will get old I think. Legs day. See you guys another time.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Prove it or shut the fuck up and quit hiding. Im 305lbs and getting bigger every day. Theres only a handful of people bigger than me and my potential is literally just opening up. No one gives a shit about you cosigning for your boyfriend's size.



^^So says the fat man to cube.  MELTDOWN continues, LOL.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^So says the fat man to cube.  MELTDOWN continues, LOL.



Posted a pic of me. Perfectly healthy bodyfat %. So...keep standing up for your circle jerk buddies and looking like an idiot. 

OR i should just say


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> this is just gonna be my blanket response to idiots


That's must be what you do when you watch your twink flicks with condoms


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Posted a pic of me. Perfectly healthy bodyfat %. So...keep standing up for your circle jerk buddies and looking like an idiot.
> 
> OR i should just say


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> That's must be what you do when you watch your twink flicks with condoms



Who the fuck are you just some old idiot? Finished your 16 pack of Milwaukee and now bothering me? Piss of grandpa. No one gives a fuck about you. 13 inch arms and balding. And I dont have to see it to know that dick is a joke. Join in because you think its safe to talk shit. Its not. Ill put your dumb ass looking self in your place. Love the fuck out of beating up dudes in their 40's and 50's. Something extremely satisfying about knocking out the old silverbacks and taking their place in the world.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

That giant torso and little arms. Youd go to swing Id swat your arms so hard you'd turn sideways and Id cut up right into that big ass fucking rib cage and youd curl over on to ground. Thats when the real fun starts. But hell the rednecks in Deliverance just put you on the ground and pulled down your whitey tighty's. Maybe I dont have to do shit but make you squeal like a pig and impregnate that asshole.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> That giant torso and little arms. Youd go to swing Id swat your arms so hard you'd turn sideways and Id cut up right into that big ass fucking rib cage and youd curl over on to ground. Thats when the real fun starts. But hell the rednecks in Deliverance just put you on the ground and pulled down your whitey tighty's. Maybe I dont have to do shit but make you squeal like a pig and impregnate that asshole.


You talk a good game mouth, now go jerk off because your sorry ass can't get a girl, And now that I know your a hillbilly mother fucker, I would carve you up real good


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> You talk a good game mouth, now go jerk off because your sorry ass can't get a girl, And now that I know your a hillbilly mother fucker, I would carve you up real good




Im not you dude I get girls just fine. Have a super hot ass girlfriend too. Shes even out of my league which is pretty damn high. And you wouldnt carve shit up but a tree that says I HEART CALIGULA. Me being Caligula. Everyone falls in love with me after Ive been in them. Strange. You keep spreading your cheeks for m4m craigslist ads. Im gonna watch some fucking Star Trek on the BBC and rest my legs.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Im not you dude I get girls just fine. Have a super hot ass girlfriend too. Shes even out of my league which is pretty damn high. And you wouldnt carve shit up but a tree that says I HEART CALIGULA. Me being Caligula. Everyone falls in love with me after Ive been in them. Strange. You keep spreading your cheeks for m4m craigslist ads. Im gonna watch some fucking Star Trek on the BBC and rest my legs.


Your a hillbilly queer who needs a bullet in the head, just give me that chance, put you right the fuck to sleep


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Your a hillbilly queer who needs a bullet in the head, just give me that chance, put you right the fuck to sleep



You could just go to the local wal mart and start shooting. The world is full of people who would hate you if they knew you.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

No hillbilly queer, I did my shooting in the first 2 gulf wars, you like fuckin people in the ass, we take care of people like you real good, and if you have such a fine woman, why are crying over men wearing condoms in porn flick, you need to get your dope fucked up


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> No hillbilly queer, I did my shooting in the first 2 gulf wars, you like fuckin people in the ass, we take care of people like you real good, and if you have such a fine woman, why are crying over men wearing condoms in porn flick, you need to get your dope fucked up



Dude I was in the fucking army no one gives a shit about faggots. Only the hyper christian farm boys afraid that everyone will find out they get their dick sucked on the regular by the gay kids.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I wasn't in the army shit for brains, your a fucking worthless piece of shit, Isn't there a farm animal you could be dating


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea I cant get girls. Open up my email and an ex gf sent me a video rubbing herself talking about how bad she wants me to fuck her. I get why people dont like me. I dont have shit for money but man am I goddamn god when it comes to everything else. Hate makes the world go round.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea right, thats it keep making a bigger fool of yourself, that must be from one of your many internet porn sites, quit while your ahead ok


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Meh


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Put that image in google image search.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright im out for awhile. Seems like I just smash every dude that wanders on here which granted is fun as shit. But none of them have made any real attempt to stick up for themselves. I feel like Im just picking on ugly world of warcrafters and drunks. This thread has so many views haha. Was fun.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

You know I used to hook with up this bitch? And this was during her porn career hiatus. So she had already done all her nasty shit haha. She never mentioned it. And I didnt recognize her because she was about 40lbs heavier. Discuss amongst yourselves. 

Sasha Knox in Gangbang auditions 20


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

^^LOL, Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You know I used to hook with up this bitch? And this was during her porn career hiatus. So she had already done all her nasty shit haha. She never mentioned it. And I didnt recognize her because she was about 40lbs heavier. Discuss amongst yourselves.
> 
> Sasha Knox in Gangbang auditions 20


Oh Yea well I was the second shooter on the grassy knoll


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Alright im out for awhile. Seems like I just smash every dude that wanders on here which granted is fun as shit. But none of them have made any real attempt to stick up for themselves. I feel like Im just picking on ugly world of warcrafters and drunks. This thread has so many views haha. Was fun.


Dude go watch star wars and take the KY jelly with ya


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Yea I cant get girls. Open up my email and an ex gf sent me a video rubbing herself talking about how bad she wants me to fuck her. I get why people dont like me. I dont have shit for money but man am I goddamn god when it comes to everything else. Hate makes the world go round.



TIN EYE search no duplicate images. seems validated. 

please stop posting and get to fucking!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Im not you dude I get girls just fine. Have a super hot ass girlfriend too. Shes even out of my league which is pretty damn high. And you wouldnt carve shit up but a tree that says I HEART CALIGULA. Me being Caligula. Everyone falls in love with me after Ive been in them. Strange. You keep spreading your cheeks for m4m craigslist ads. Im gonna watch some fucking Star Trek on the BBC and rest my legs.



That would be Caligula Rape then. How did the leg workout treat you? You know there's a porn version of Star Trek, right?


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> You know I used to hook with up this bitch? And this was during her porn career hiatus. So she had already done all her nasty shit haha. She never mentioned it. And I didnt recognize her because she was about 40lbs heavier. Discuss amongst yourselves.



seems legit


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That would be Caligula Rape then. How did the leg workout treat you? You know there's a porn version of Star Trek, right?



Haha. I did squats, stiff legs, butt machine, leg press, quad extensions, a few hamstring machines, adductor/abductors, felt like maybe I could do a little more and tried to some Jefferson Squats...seemed like a good idea at the time. I couldnt get back up after I went down a couple reps in ha. What is this porn version of Star Trek?!?! Ive seen lots of like sci fi porn. Ha...I should link you guys something interesting...If this doesnt blow your mind...Dont know what will.

Bondage BDSM and Fetish Video on Demand - Primary Evolution The Quest for Human
Bondage BDSM and Fetish Video on Demand - Primary Evolution 2 0 Sci Fi Feature Update with HOT Ts boy girl Thre


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

It's got Spock, kirk, some darleks with dildoes, a glowing sponge, some giant vagina with teeth. Plot is hazy, camera work is shoddy by its jerk worthy.


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's got Spock, kirk, some darleks with dildoes, a glowing sponge, some giant vagina with teeth. Plot is hazy, camera work is shoddy by its jerk worthy.




Ill have to google it lol


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hustler's This Ain't Star Trek, Star Trek Porn, Sasha Grey Vulcan, Jenna Haze, Captain Kirk, Mr. Spock Porn

Hahaha....oh shit ha. Boy Sasha Grey is fucking hot. So is Aurora Snow. Snow was hot as shit when she a teen doing porn. Now that shes like late 20's my god she is insane.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

lmao chubs for someone who proclaims himself as a ladies man you spend whole a lot of time searching porn on the web..


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao chubs for someone who proclaims himself as a ladies man you spend whole a lot of time searching porn on the web..



I like porn you like World of Warcraft universe guide - WoWWiki to each his own hater


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

haha you our new ag's resident fluffer..keep the good work lardy


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

leave it to SIL to be the only bitch on here to hate on porn


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

If I was a dickless bitch like you SIL the idiot Im sure Id hate on porn too


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

lol watch you mouth tubs


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow they let you be mod. Talk about abuse of power. If youre gonna change peoples posts I wouldnt know why ANYONE would be on this site. Thats a good way to get everyone to leave.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

haha fatty you already left..like two times


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Hustler's This Ain't Star Trek, Star Trek Porn, Sasha Grey Vulcan, Jenna Haze, Captain Kirk, Mr. Spock Porn
> 
> Hahaha....oh shit ha. Boy Sasha Grey is fucking hot. So is Aurora Snow. Snow was hot as shit when she a teen doing porn. Now that shes like late 20's my god she is insane.



Pretty cool hey?


----------

